# Cheap substarte



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I got a 50 gal tank and i need some CHEAP substrate that's great for plants. Anyone got any ideas? I was thinking about something from Rona or 
home depo ...


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

some people have had good results from play-sand which can be bought from home improvement stores like the ones you mention. 
alternatively there is pool filter sand, which many have success with.
personally I like very dark or black gravel; though I keep my planted tanks at low tech and low light. Your mileage may vary, depending on what you are after.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

can i use a gravel cleaner on sand? How can i clean the sand? Would i be able to remove the gravel and replace it with sand with the fish still in the tank?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Use pool filter sand. I paid $8 for 50 lbs of it, enough to easily do my 65. The poo all sits on the top because it is dense so you just gently use your vacuum to suck it up. And once you are densely planted you wont be able to see many places anyway.

Good luck.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Will pool filter sand leech anything into my aquarium? How should i clean it before using it? Can i make the substrate swap with fish in the tank?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Just dump it in a bucket outside, stick a hose to the bottom and overflow it. Once the overflow runs clear you are god to go. Rinse it VERY WELL though so it doesnt cloud up your tank


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

what brand of sand do you use?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Dont know the brand, just whatever the pool supply place sells. It is white with some small flecks of black in it.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

what store did u buy it from? Home Depot and Rona dont carry any filter sand.

Also will sand change my water's ph?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

duckyser said:


> what store did u buy it from? Home Depot and Rona dont carry any filter sand.
> 
> Also will sand change my water's ph?


You have to go to a pool supply store. I dont know where there are any outside of Kitchener. Google it.

I dont know about PH, I dont measure mine. I doubt it though, it is widely used in aquariums.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Pool filter sand is generic. It's often white silica sand, which is chemically inert, but it can be any kind of sand of appropriate grain size and shape to filter pool water. Play sand or construction sand or any other kind of sand sold by use or physical properties can be anything from inert to mostly limestone, and you can't tell by the color -- I got some really nice sand sold for brushing into the crevices between interlocking concrete bricks with a natural mixed medium brown color, and about 95% of it dissolved in muriatic acid. I wanted it for some hard water fish, so that was okay, but I'm disappointed that it's not really suitable for a soft water tank.

If you can, take along a small container and a bottle of vinegar. Put a sample of the sand in the container and pour vinegar on it. If it fizzes, it has limestone. If it fizzes like crazy it has lots of limestone. Don't reuse the vinegar. That said, some limestone content isn't all that bad, unless you're hoping to get the pH below 7. It doesn't dissolve much above that, and water changes will get the small amount of excess calcium out.

I'd always thought of white substrate as glaring and ugly and something that makes fish wash out their colors in a desperate effort at camouflage, but now I've seen a number of heavily planted tanks with silica sand, and since the sand is mostly obscured by plant growth and rocks and wood, it looks surprisingly good. The reflected light may even be helpful in making stem plants retain their lower leaves.

As far as swapping the substrate, I'd take the fish out of the tank and put them in a large rubbermaid bin of tank water with the filter and heater. Put your plants in there too. Remove at least half the water from the tank. Scoop out the old substrate and replace with the washed new substrate. Replant, refill and add back filter, heater and fish. To make a good gravel scoop, take a 2 liter juice or soy milk jug with a square cross section and cut off the bottom at an angle. It will get into corners really well, and the flat bottom (formerly the side) will make the job much easier.

Oh, cover the floor with plastic, newspaper, towels, whatever. You can't do this without spilling water and sand and gravel.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

If this is for a planted tank wouldn't it be a better idea to lay down a base of potting soil and then cap it with something like pool-filter sand? Are you you guys having luck growing plants in the filter sand alone?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Would there be any way i could keep the fish in the tank? What are the risks? I only have another 10g hospital tank and i dont want to put the 30 fish in a Rubbermaid container.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I have never done it before (I'm using commercial plant substrates in my tanks) so i really can't say what the risks are. However, I do know a lot of people do this when they are looking for a cheap alternative or when they are following the Walstad method. 

I'm pretty sure the potting soil will make one hell of a a mess if you try and dump it into a full tank; you will want to remove everything from the tank, dump in the soil, cap it with pool filter sand and then do your hardscape. If the Rubbermaid bin is devoted to your fish tank I don't see it being a problem - not for the hour or so you will be holding the fish.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am running a planted 65 with 100% pool filter sand. No issues, great growth. And looks good.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

alright and lastly, before i buy the sand how can i test it to see if it is fish safe? i wont to be 100% sure it wont hurt them.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

ryno1974 said:


> I am running a planted 65 with 100% pool filter sand. No issues, great growth. And looks good.


I have seen you mention that in a few posts - would love to see some pics and get the stats on the tank. I would like to do a white sand planted tank but really hate it when substrates get mixed up.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just ripped it all apart a couple of weeks ago to "re-do" it, and it is still not grown back in properly yet.

Before it was planted









After it was planted (about 3 months after original plants went in)









Sorry the pics arent much, but once the plants get going again I will repost better ones.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Alright guys i bought sand!!!!!! 
On the package it says muratic sand, im about to put it in, any last things i should know?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

hey guys is muratic sand ok?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Please anyone reply!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Muriatic is hydrochloric acid, weird they would call the sand muriatic.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

What else does it say on the bag?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

duckyser said:


> hey guys is muratic sand ok?


Where did you get that sand? and can you take a picture of the bag


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

its ok guys i put the sand in and my fish were ok overnite.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

A big thanks for everyone who has helped me in the process of getting sand. Here are some pics: http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx167/duckyser/

Thanks guys


----------

